

The 7 craziest findings in Apples Tax avoidance trial - gamechangr
http://qz.com/86740/the-seven-craziest-findings-in-the-us-investigation-of-apples-tax-avoidance-practices/

======
DigitalSea
This actually explains the situation quite well in a way everyone can
understand. What Apple are doing is definitely no different than what other US
companies are most likely doing as well, Apple is just the largest and well,
the economy ain't doing so well, so who better to shake down for owed evaded
tax money than Apple?

~~~
gamechangr
Totally agree. Apple is being picked on, but none the less it is interesting
to learn more about how companies loophole the system.

------
ZeroGravitas
Wow, an Apple-related story in which the phrase "race to the bottom" can be
used correctly, i.e. not to attack free market competition, but in it's
original usage for corporate forum-shopping that plays off governments against
each other to the detriment of citizens everywhere.

